# برمجة لوحة التحكم لنظام الغاز لمكافحة الحريق



## مهندس ابو رشاد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف لشرح خطوات برمجة لوحة التحكم لنظام الغاز لمكافحة الحريق


----------



## agharieb (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً لك


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للاخ الزميل على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي أحمد على الملف الرائع نتمنى دوام مشاركتك


----------



## mad mad (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا غالي بس 
س/ كل انظمة الحريق تعمل بنفس الوحة ولا في فرق و ممكن شرح تريقة التوصيل بين اللوحة ولاجهذالاخري 
ولكم الشكر


----------

